# vancouver-seattle september 2006 questions



## caaahern (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi, I am planning a trip to the Seattle-Vancouver-Victoria area beginning around the second week of September.  We would like to begin in Seattle, do some touing there, and then also include Vancouver and Victoria.  I am assuming that once we begin traveling out of the Seattle area into Canada that we should switch our lodgings from Seattle into the Vancouver area, rather than trying to back and forth each evening to Seattle.  I am just trying to get a sense of distance.  Thanks, 

Cathy in CT


----------



## BevL (Apr 20, 2006)

Heavens, you definitely don't want to commute back and forth from Vancouver to Seattle.  It's a good two and a half to three hour drive, and that's not counting border traffic.

No, definitely do Seattle, then come on up and see us.  You can usually get some pretty good deals on Priceline for downtown hotels, I believe.

Bev


----------



## ricoba (Apr 21, 2006)

Bev is right, it's about 120 miles from North Seattle to Vancouver metro area.

While I guess you could commute, it would be far better to see Seattle, see Vancouver and then see Victoria. 

Or you could go Seattle, Victoria and then Vancouver, just depending where you prefer catching the ferry to Victoria.  You can catch a Washington State Ferry from Anacortes to Victoria and then a BC Ferry from Victoria (Schwartz Bay) to Tsawassen, or you could do both from Canada.

Rick


----------



## asp (Apr 21, 2006)

You can also avoid much of Seattle's horrendous traffic, and cross Pugent Sound to the Olympic Peninsula (some fabulous scenery) and take the Blackball Ferry from Port Angeles to Victoria.  More sailings than Anacortes.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 22, 2006)

I can always tell an East Coast resisdent when they think maybe they can stay in one metropolitan area and visit another. This is the Wide spread West. It is three hours drive to Vancouver and you would be lucky to only wait half an hour in border traffic. Transportation is very backward here compared to the options you are used to. Vancouver to Victoria is a four hour trip and sometimes you have to wait for more than one ferry if the lines are long. I recall being in line and watching three ferries go without us on board.  My last trip to Orcas Island in the San Juans took 6 hours. After that I had no trouble convincing my husband to fly to Mexico. It was FASTER!!  Plan on a travel day between each location with stops along the way to take in the sites, and plan at least three full days in each location.  Also, crossing the border daily does arrouse suspisions. I did it for two weeks from Bellingham to Surrey to get my son and a friend to a class in Vancouver. The crossing guards stopped me on the third day and I had to explain. People who do it every day usually get a special pass. 

Try to come early in September when the weather is best.  You COULD stay at Birch Bay in Blaine and make day trips to Seattle (two hours each way) and Vancouver (One hour each way not includeing border crossing time). Remember to bring a birth certificate or passport and proof of custody for any children.  I work with a Dr who had to go back through the border a second time having been turned away the first because she did not have birth certificates proving her parentage of her mixed race children.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 22, 2006)

We are doing the three places next month.  We booked a package with Clipper Vacations that run the Victoria Clipper ferry.  As we were trying to do this in four days, we let them do it for us.  We are taking Amtrak from Seattle to Vancouver.  Clipper is handling everything for us.

Nancy


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 23, 2006)

We go to Seattle almost every month.  Write me for where we stay, etc. 

 I am from Seattle and think that a Birch Bay-Seattle commute is a little too long. LOL

Try to avoid rush hour in SEA as much as possible, it will add on hours, and the greatest hint:  always have at least two people in the car to use the HOV lanes which are superior to most cities.


----------



## caaahern (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for your help thus far, you have provided some great info.

Yes, I guess my "eastern" side is showing.

Cathy in CT


----------

